# Maple Leafing



## Scaredy-snow (Apr 13, 2006)

It's the ultimate sign of committment. It's a sign of carelessness. It's something waterfowl do during their decent to their destination. Of course, snows are the best at it. It is maple leafing.
Other terms/phrases I've heard include:
free falling
falling like leaves
doing back flips
doing the crappie flop
One of my not-so-fanatical goose huntin' buddies came up with the term on one of our long trips to the prarie. It started out as a joke but, now it's the verb I choose.
Usually we like to let them ***** on by and come around again under control before calling the shot. However, I did see one get killed in mid-***** which was impressive.
Is there a proper term for this type of irregular flight?
Or, perhaps, more colorful terms/descriptions?
Better watch it! Their gonna be ******** right into your lap soon!


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

We use the term Splicing.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Oak leafing


----------



## orrghead16 (Dec 29, 2005)

Maple-leafing is the favorite.

Alot of us midwesterners use 'corn-shucking' for it quite a bit. :lol:

Good Hunting,
PATRICK OLSON


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Is this some sick perverted joke?

If this isn't and you come by it innocently, then this is so freakin' funny!   

Type the word into Google and you will see what it means. There is also another meaning that involves gerbils/hamsters but we'll leave that discussion for a different forum all together.

I think your "not-so-fanatical goose huntin' buddy" got the best of you on this one!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Squeeker, the worst part is I know what you are talking about.

My favorite term though is 'slippin air' I also use maple leafin a lot though too


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Maple Leafing or dip'n -n- divin


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

no guys, they are "flip-floppin" :beer:


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

"TUMBLIN"


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

"Maple Leafing" or "Decoying Like Crazy"


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I read the Subject and the first line of how it is the ultimate commitment and almost puked!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I cleaned up the post. Ya the phrase used was not cool....your buddies were playing a joke on you.

We always called it "shucking"


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

"Snow-Flakin'".

Alex


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

We have always called it "waffling", I don't know where I originally heard the term, but it's the only one we've used for over thirty years.

Here's the definition I found for "waffling"
waffled on the important issues>; also : YO-YO, FLIP-FLOP

Seeing as how waffling is described as FLIP-FLOP, I think it's a good description.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I call it getting ready to die!


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Just aim at their heads. They always stay right in the same spot. Eye's fixed squarely on the horizon/decoys? Doesn't matter, Porkchop said it... Hunter assisted suicide. 8)


----------



## cluckmncutm (Jan 12, 2007)

I cant wait to wait to watch them ***** right into the spread with ya this spring Reemdog.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Man...This is just funny. :lol:


----------



## outside (Feb 12, 2007)

...tumblin'....


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

My Arkansas buddy calls it:

Pie Pannin'


----------



## timber hunter (Aug 27, 2004)

Couldn't wait to get back to this post to see what happened!!! I haven't laughed this hard in a long time. :toofunny:


----------



## timber hunter (Aug 27, 2004)

Reemdog said:


> Is there a proper term for this type of irregular flight?
> Or, perhaps, more colorful terms/descriptions?


I doubt it!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

barrel rolling


----------



## Scaredy-snow (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I don't want to know what "it" means 
Yep, the joke's on me.
Happy Valentine's Day !


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Reemdog said:


> Better watch it! Their gonna be f elching right into your lap soon!


Not sure I ever want this to happen to me!! uke:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I call it getting ready to die! :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

barrel rollin and commitin suicide


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I actually got to witness a flock smash into another over live birds.

A large group was leapfrogging up to the front of the feed when a fresh bunch of birds higher up decided they wanted in first, hundreds started barrel rollin in and than all hell broke loose for a couple seconds as some birds started colliding in midair. It was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I leave town for a few days for work and then I come back to see this thread -- WOW!  One always needs to know what you are speaking when talking -- or typing, heh! I like it when the do the ole *dipsy-dive*. It is even better when geese -- snows, lessors, or honkers -- react that way to a hand held call.

Ima870man


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Heck it is 2007. Lets call it Hip Hopping!


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

I believe the term is called whiffling That is what the whifflemeister told me


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

whif·fle /ˈʰwɪfəl, ˈwɪf-/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[hwif-uhl, wif-] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation verb, -fled, -fling. 
-verb (used without object) 1. veer or toss about irregularly


----------



## poppaduck (May 11, 2006)

Lads, whatever you might call it, Ole BRO.WEBSTER has an adjective for it, thatar being the word "fe-lic-itous": meaning " YEILDING GREAT PLEASURE AND DELIGHT". Reckon he musta been a chaser of the White Devils too.

poppaduck :sniper:

I love to hear them "SPLAT" into MOTHEREARTH


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Squeeker said:


> Type the word into Google and you will see what it means.


Oh lord, if you have yet to do this, just... don't.

Hah, learn somethin new every day uke:


----------



## matthew.manuel (Oct 22, 2006)

I've always heard and used "Barrel Rolling"!


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Get'n Tipsy!!


----------



## Benellihunter (Jan 3, 2007)

When they are coming straight at you we call that a Kamikaze (like the Japaneese air planes).


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

have you ever heard of "ti**y tumblin'"


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

This is great!!! Top ten posts!

I call it Dancin!


----------



## Scaredy-snow (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, thanks for all the good, wholesome alternatives! Keep 'em comming! I doubt that we as a snow goose hunting sub-culture will ever agree on one term (not that that's bad). These terms have history! One was thirty years old.

:beer:


----------



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

Dumping Air!!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Yep, Jeff nailed it.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Cuttin the air


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

We call it Paper Plating


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Had some ******** going on this past weekend. :lol:


----------

